# Cheap thrills...



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2009)

.99cent Totino's Frozen Pizza   .

What's your cheap thrill?


----------



## TessC (Mar 28, 2009)

Thrift store clothing. There's a thrift store not far from our house that has some amazing clothing at unbelievable prices. I scored a Bob Mackie skirt and top, NWT, for $12 last summer.


----------



## SimplyE (Mar 28, 2009)

Ebay...waiting until the last seconds to show my "face" and then hitting the button, scoring it out from under their noses.  They never knew what hit them!  Oh, the adrenaline rush...Sick, I know.  That "could" be considered cheap since I am a definite cheap skate/bargain hunter.

Ditto to the thrift shop.  Although, I would agree on the Totinos pizza, but it has been years!


----------



## Jola (Mar 28, 2009)

Thrift and yard sale shopping.  

I am a junkie! 

It amazes me what people sell and get rid of.  I've bought a ton of stuff for a dollar or less that was still in the package or had the tags attached.  

My best example is the game Apples to Apples.  I left the house one morning looking for it at a yard sale and the third sale we stopped at there it was! I opened it to see if everything was there and the cards were still shrink wrapped! The wanted $2 for my Dad asked if they would take $1.  So I got a brand new game that I had been looking for for just a buck instead of $28 at the store!


----------



## andreabadgley (Mar 28, 2009)

Makeover shows.  I LOVE makeovers!!!  It can be a person, a kitchen, a house, a yard, whatever.


----------



## Deda (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, that's easy!  The local Library, the whole world, just waiting for me to read it.  2nd place is Monuments and Museums.  Most are free and DC has some of the best in the world.

Food wise, homemade, still warm vanilla pudding.  Cheap and simple.  2 cups milk, 1/2 sugar, 1/4 corn starch, 1 tsp vanilla, 1 tbsp butter, dash of salt.  Yum.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 28, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Ebay...waiting until the last seconds to show my "face" and then hitting the button, scoring it out from under their noses.  They never knew what hit them!  Oh, the adrenaline rush...Sick, I know.  That "could" be considered cheap since I am a definite cheap skate/bargain hunter.!



Heh.  I accidently bought an embroidery machine that way....


----------



## mamaT (Mar 28, 2009)

I love yard sales and the local flea market.  But the biggest thrill for me is what my darling daughter calls dumpster diving.  There aren't many of these around, but since I deliver mail for a living (LOL but that's another story) I am amazed at what people throw away.  Just this week  after work I went back out on my route to pick up a bench, the kind you put out in your garden.  Cast iron with wooden slats, some of the slats were broken but I can replace them and paint the metal parts and it will be beautiful.  I have found lots of neat things in the last few years.  Plants that would have to be taken in for the winter, just tossed to the curb.  A brand new pet carrier that someone must have brought a pet home in.  Wished I still was driving my own vehicle instead of a Postal vehicle, sure would save me a trip and I wouldn't miss something because someone else got there before me or the garbage truck got it.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2009)

> dumpster diving


-good one!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

Watching Dirty Jobs.....Mike Rowe kills me.....


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 29, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Watching Dirty Jobs.....Mike Rowe kills me.....



LOL that show is on ALL the time at my house! DH works for a septic company and he gets right into that show! Hah!

My cheap thrill - DH making supper for me tonight since I worked all day. What a surprise that was (I think he has cooked MAYBE 3 times since we got together 7 years ago!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Thrifting , reinventing things. 

Kitn


----------



## MikeInPdx (Apr 9, 2009)

Thrifting and .99 cent Totinos frozen pizza


----------



## Lane (Apr 9, 2009)

Thrift shopping! 

I looove Goodwill, mostly for old kitchen gadgets. My daughter suggested buying a popcorn maker (way cheaper and healthier than buying prepackaged microwave popcorn) We went hunting around and found one for $2.00! Works like a dream


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 9, 2009)

I love freecycle!!!!


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 9, 2009)

Dollar Tree shopping. LOL I can't get enough of that store. I go at least once a month...


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2009)

Surfing!! ...or the beach in general


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Shopping at Dollarama , love that place .

Kitn


----------

